# Johnson Beach?



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

Thinking about going to Johnson's Beach tomorrow for a little surf fishing. Haven't been there since I used to go with my Dad. Wondering about roadside parking rules and conditions, spots etc. Not asking for your honey hole, just tips and suggestions. As I recall, there were a couple 35 mph speed limit signs with good holes nearby...? Also, what time does the gate open? Advance thanks.


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

The bite is on! I just got back and we slayed them! Lots of small pomps, big black drum and small whiting.


----------



## Kiwigirl (May 30, 2012)

*No luck at johnsons beach*

We have been fishing at johnsons beach with little to no luck lately.. Any tips?


----------

